# Please don't pretend to be someone else.



## Jgon

Can it be translated as 다른 사람 이는 척하지마세요 ?


----------



## Kross

That's understandable but not 100% correct. I'd say, "다른 사람인척 하지 마세요."


----------



## Jgon

It's 인척 하다 but 자는척 하다?


----------



## Kross

자는척 하다 is also okay.


----------



## Jgon

But 잔척 하다 is not correct?


----------



## Rance

That is fine, but it is in past tense, "pretending to have slept".


----------



## Kross

One more thing to add here is 자는 척하다 and 잔 척하다 are the correct way to write. source: 국립국어원.


----------

